# Carlton stump grinder owners -chime in



## John464 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Just got a new Carlton SP7015 with 60hp Turbo charged Duetz, Sandvik wheel and wireless remote. Wanted to get some feedback and or pointers to keep on eye as preventative maintenance from those who own this machine. This is my first Carlton, being a long time Vermeer stump cutter owner. Thanks to all who helped me in the other thread I posted over the winter. Very happy with the decision.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 3, 2008)

John464 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just got a new Carlton SP7015 with 60hp Turbo charged Duetz, Sandvik wheel and wireless remote. Wanted to get some feedback and or pointers to keep on eye as preventative maintenance from those who own this machine. This is my first Carlton, being a long time Vermeer stump cutter owner. Thanks to all who helped me in the other thread I posted over the winter. Very happy with the decision.



I'm in the same boat as you as this is my first Carlton. I'd like to hear anything anyone has to say as well.

Here's a fresh picture of Babe, the Blue Ox (Charlie is the chocolate):


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jun 4, 2008)

Give a holler to my partner Gunsmoke! He has the wheeled Carlton with the 70 HP Duetz and wireless remote. All I see him doing when he is running that machine is grinning. He got the push blade for it just recently after he realized he needed it. I am no stump guy but all I can say is that it is one heck of a machine!


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 4, 2008)

I have the Carlton 8018 TRX. You will get the hang of the wireless remote. I had the track come off a couple times while turning in heavy dirt or mud situations. Try not to turn too sharp when in those situations. If the track does come off its does not take much to put it back on.


----------



## stumpgo (Jun 4, 2008)

- and keep the tracks correctly tensioned. Like V belts they stretch quite alot initially, and continue to stretch thereafter.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jun 4, 2008)

Tracks will jump off but not if you know what to look for and dont put the machine in the situation for it to happen. That doesnt mean you cant go in the same places. Mine is the best grinder i have personaly ever used. When I say mine I mean 7015TRX.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 4, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> Tracks will jump off but not if you know what to look for and dont put the machine in the situation for it to happen. That doesnt mean you cant go in the same places. Mine is the best grinder i have personaly ever used. When I say mine I mean 7015TRX.



I've already learned that the hard way along with how to put the track back on. They are MUCH heavier than they appear.


----------



## dave k (Jun 7, 2008)

John and Scott, It says a lot when nobody has negative things to say about carlton grinders. That said they are not perfect-if only they were free !!!

Joking aside I have had a few problems with my 8018 Kubota and found the machine easy to work on and even in Ireland everything is off the shelf i.e. bearings belts etc( I have no dealer here). No probs with the 4012 or 2010. They build the things to be worked hard with minimal probs to the owner. Vermeer could do with looking at carlton's remote, when you hit the switch it moves -stop and it stops, any of you who have had a 60tx remote will know what I mean - it seems to work as it wants. Which reminds me I have had switch failure on the remote so carry a couple of spares and if the remote emergency stop gets water in it can cause probs, it just keeps stopping the grinder, I wrap the remote in cling film in very wet conditions. If you get caught out just keep the remote upright so water can't run up into the switch.


----------

